# Should I let my puppy get on the couch?



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

What do you think about letting the puppy get on the couch or bed? My 11 week old has finally figured out how to get on the couch. It's okay now while she is small but I can't imagine a 60 pound dog taking up the couch. Should I allow her now or just keep her off altogether so that I don't have to untrain her?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

If you don't want her up, train her now. It's very difficult to go back...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree, if this is something you don't want an adult dog to do, train now... 

Personally I love cuddling with my dogs on the couch! We have a dog friendly house and that includes the furniture!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

inge said:


> If you don't want her up, train her now. It's very difficult to go back...


 I agree if you don't train early it would be impossible later esspcially when you leave the room.That being said Jack is on the couch next to me right now & if Sweetie wants to come up she's more than welcome!As for the bed both of them don't care to sleep with us.My wife says it's because of my snooring LOL


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

We train our dog that he can get on the couch, but only when he is invited on. If not then he stays off.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Goldens are VERY smart dogs. My first Golden learned to lay on the foot of my bed on a beach towel, I never had to correct him, he just knew it was his spot. If you would like to have your golden on the couch, you can teach him to lay on the towel, it's easily washed. A 60 pound dog is very snuggly, I'd rather have a big dog on the couch any day than a little yappy dog where the owners let the dog jump all over the back of the couch and on top of your head


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I do like the idea of snuggling with her especially because she wants to so much. It's good to know that so many people do too.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Depends on how much you value your furniture. Easy to train to stay off.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I had 90 pound golden and a 180 pound tibetan mastiff and I never my mastiff as a puppy come on the couch because I didn't think I would like it, he was 100 lbs at 8 months and We realized size wouldn't change anything so we let him on, abit later we got max and he was already 1 year old so we let him join us too, it was kinda funny my dad mom me and my sister sitting on the couch with 2 massive dogs and we didn't give a d*mn


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sheldon and I cuddle on the sofa every night watching TV and I think that this has created a very special bond between the two us. My other three golden girls did the same
even at 70-75 lbs. If someone has to sit on the sofa I would direct my dogs off the couch
and they are happy staying near on the floor. Sheldon does not sleep on my bed.
He has a very comfy big boy bed next to me and he goes directly to it at night.
I do not encourage him to come up on the bed.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Totally personal preference to allow a pet onto anything. Like everyone said, be sure you think long term. We don't allow pets on any furniture (more of my hubby's rule). We do have beautiful doggie beds, and the one we have in the family room is big enough for me AND her with room to spare (it's huge!), so I cuddle with her there. I've even been known to sleep there the entire night on occasion too, hahahaha! It's super comfy! Just an idea if you go the "no pets on furniture" route. 

The biggest reasons we've done the "no pets on furniture" route is because of the off chance the dog has been outside and gotten muddy and gets loose and runs and jumps on the nicely washed sheets, or is sick and starts puking all over the expensive furniture, has had diarrhea stuck to it's "pants" that I didn't notice, or whatever gross dirty stuff our dog get's into. She gets bathed every 2 weeks, but we do a lot out in the field and I let her be a dog sloppin' through most anything she wants to. I don't want that on my furniture or in my bed! Just my personal choice ~ I do sometimes wish she could snuggle on the couch with me though. Tough trade off for sure! She's a major snuggler!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

My dog lets me on the couch if I'm good and don't take up too much space.

Pete


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't want Bella on the couch, but since she's never even tried to get up there, it hasn't been a problem. She has a comfortable pillow bed on the floor that she likes.

It's a personal preference. My preference is to not have a hairy butt every time I get up from the couch.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> My dog lets me on the couch if I'm good and don't take up too much space.
> 
> Pete


 hahaha

my dog is allowed on the couch but he usually just stays to one side.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I have always let my dogs on the couch but there are some days I regret it with Vinnie because he get all up in my face when I don't want him to.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

The four cats are allowed on the furniture so it is only fair that Jess is too.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max likes the sofa, and the ottoman, too.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Couch yes, bed no....for me anyway. It's really a personal choice, do what you are comfortable with...


----------



## Barneysgirl (Nov 23, 2012)

I kind of like her up on the couch. We got a golden because, unlike our cats, they are sweet to cuddle with. 
BUT, our trainer (we have private lessons in our home) made a good point that although we might like her up there, any company we have may not so much! Because of my husband's job we entertain often. So we decided no couch. 
Although I like someone else's idea of training her only to come up when invited...


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

We had decided against letting Milla on the couch. That however changed. We are now training her that she can only be on it when invited.


----------



## heathermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Buddy and Holly love the couch!! We do too!!as they grow I realize we are going to have some tight snuggles!! But that is our time together whole family!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

We let Shadow on the couch and in the bed - and he thinks he owns them both. I got up to get something from the kitchen last night and by the time I got back, someone had helped himself to my seat on the couch. He's rude.


----------



## sharonvk927 (Jan 13, 2013)

We love to have Lucy on the couch with us. She likes to snuggle and be close to us. Our sweet Lucky who passed in November loved the couch and made it extra comfy for us. Lucy typically sleeps on her bed but sometimes in the night if she gets up to go out she will come up on the bed until one of us gets up. Might need a king size bed in the future because I understand from the vet that she is going to be a big girl


----------

